

Why Google? Why Won't You Show us What People Are Searching for Anymore? - dougbarrett
http://db-dev.info/article/16-why-google-why-wont-you-show-us-what-people-are-searching-for-anymore

======
rwolf
There's one piece missing from the show and tell portion: Can you add what the
request looks like in your logs when a user clicks on that link? Bonus points
if you provide an example of a click from the non-signed in http version.

How much does this change impact you? How many visits are from google
searches? How many users are still coming from http google?

~~~
dougbarrett
These would indeed be an interesting statistic. Maybe I can create my own
little "analytics" tool and show stats for every page visited.

I'll provide a follow-up shortly.

For the other points, nearly no traffic is driven to my site by Google. Nearly
80% of the searches were done by me as testing. It's not necessarily a bad
thing that Google isn't driving traffic to my site, because it's not complete
and in the future it will turn into something more of a "white paper/rambling"
website, but right now there is little-to-no useful information on it.

